# what would be best for hunting



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

as above thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CATAPULT-SLING-SHOT-ELASTIC-NEW-STRONG-GREY-12-MM-/110651757396?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item19c35bd354

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLUE-ELASTIC-TUBING-CATAPULTS-10MM-SLINGSHOT-RUBBER-/110651757393?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item19c35bd351

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLACK-ELASTIC-TUBING-CATAPULTS-11MM-SLINGSHOT-RUBBER-/110651744787?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item19c35ba213

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-X-RED-POWERBANDS-ELASTICS-BARNETT-SLINGSHOTS-/380258438192?pt=UK_SportingGoods_OtherSports&hash=item58892b4c30

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CATAPULT-SLINGSHOT-ELASTIC-SOLID-SQUARE-HIGH-STRETCH-/120686714217?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item1c197d1d69

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CATAPULT-SLINGSHOT-Elastic-Solid-Square-6mm-2-metres-/280522575154?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item415072cd32

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Barnett-Catapult-Slingshot-Elastic-Magnum-Bands-/260656540121?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item3cb05729d9

sorry for all the links.

thanks for your advice.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi mate if i was to say any i would say around the 2nd link is good but if u want some good power get some of these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Raptor-Hunting-Catapult-Slingshot-Thera-Band-Gold-Bands-/160548974012?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item256176edbc there great for power/hunting


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

some of the best btw


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you want tubes then these are the best ones available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trumark-Slingshot-Replacement-Band-Tapered-Pull-RRT-NEW-/370299932452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5637988f24


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

RecurveMaster said:


> If you want tubes then these are the best ones available.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item5637988f24


thanks for that. yes i want tubes im not keen on bands.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I would go flat bands if I were you. Double or tripple thera gold, heavy thera black, Garry (Flatband) heavy latex bands, or Tex's express bands. If I had to use tubes I would use either trumark tappered tubes, or 8 strand 1745 Chinese tubes.


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> If you want tubes then these are the best ones available.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item5637988f24


I Gotta agree with RecurveMaster...Trumark makes a **** good tube!!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

This is for HULLHUNTER and all who want to know from a hunter's perspective.

Ok since I am a hunter I will chime in my personal take on slingshot elastics..

If an elastic be it tubes or otherwise has a very good stretch and decent recoil or as the old timers knew it (if it had a good snap) it is capable of killing small game all you have to do is use the ammo that is adequate to the elastic you are using. You have to find a balance between a good stretch and not so soft and a good recoil.

Finally when you get such an elastic you test fire it, for me as a kid and even now an easy way because I normally fire stones as ammo. Is to shoot plain old coke cans and note the crushing power the stone has on this, may seem too simple but even a simple soda can give an indication of the force that has been applied to it from a projectile.
Finally you have to be able to handle the pull of your elastic to shoot accurately. Remember slingshots are a highly personal weapon.

This is the classic formula used before the times of the internet Y Tube or chronograph or gelatine shooters. (Note) Gelatine shooting does not provide info for killing small game. Shooting and killing small game does

I have been shooting slingshots since I was 7 years old now thats 29 years of slingshot experience I have had one staple elastic since I was 9 years old (chained link rubberbands).

However in between I have shot with tubes, round solid rubber, wide rubberbands, chains and I have taken game with each elastic.

The basic marksman tubes, or trumark tubes will all kill as will all the elastics in your links.
What matters is how you are able to perform with the chosen elastic and how well it handles different projectiles.
For me the ideal weights are different than they are for others.. Its just something you need to try for yourself and learn what works best for you.

Hope this is helpful
Nico


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

I really think you hit the nail on the head right there Nico, great post!


----------

